# Objekt in WinCC flex. Aktivieren



## cdieden (28 Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich muss in WinCC flexible den Fokus auf eine Schaltfläche setzen. Dies hat auch einmal wie Folgt funktioniert:


```
HmiRuntime.ActiveScreen.ScreenItems.Item("Schaltflaeche_103").Activate
```
 
auch diese Variante Funktioniert nicht mehr:


```
HmiRuntime.ActiveScreen.ScreenItems("Schalter").Activate
```
 
Nun bekommt die Schaltfläche aber der Fokus nicht mehr. Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten den Fokus auf eine Schaltfläche oder generell Objekte zu aktivieren bzw. den Fokus auf diese zu setzen?


----------



## johnij (29 Juli 2008)

cdieden schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich muss in WinCC flexible den Fokus auf eine Schaltfläche setzen. Dies hat auch einmal wie Folgt funktioniert:
> 
> 
> ...


 

Moin,

Versuch mal:


```
Dim myobject
Set myobject=HmiRuntime.Screens("Screen_X).ScreenItems("Schalter")
 
'Screen_X=Bild , wo sich Schalter befindet
 
myobject.FocusWidth=10  ' oder einen anderen Wert deiner Wahl
```
 
Viele Grüße 
johnij


----------



## cdieden (29 Juli 2008)

Hallo,
was bedeutet das:


```
myobject.FocusWidth=10  ' oder einen anderen Wert deiner Wahl
```


----------



## johnij (29 Juli 2008)

cdieden schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was bedeutet das:
> 
> 
> ...


 

In VB
' bla bla= Kommentar 
myobject.FocusWidth=10 ,dh----> SchlaterFokus=10


johnij


----------



## cdieden (29 Juli 2008)

Fuktioniert bei mir trotzdem nicht. Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## johnij (29 Juli 2008)

cdieden schrieb:


> Fuktioniert bei mir trotzdem nicht. Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit?


 

was für WCF hast du ??? Wincc flexible 2007???


----------



## cdieden (29 Juli 2008)

Habe WinCC flexible 2007...


----------



## johnij (29 Juli 2008)

cdieden schrieb:


> Habe WinCC flexible 2007...


 

Bei mir funzt es .

Wenn du magst, kannst du mir dein Projekt hier zukommen lassen


----------



## Waelder (29 Juli 2008)

*welches OS*

ist deine oberfläche CE System oder Windows OS.


----------



## cdieden (29 Juli 2008)

Ganz normal auf Windows XP.


----------



## johnij (29 Juli 2008)

Waelder schrieb:


> ist deine oberfläche CE System oder Windows OS.


 

Es ist ja wurst in dem Fall


----------

